# I cant figure out what my network key is



## modulus (Jun 12, 2007)

I am trying to set up my wireless network. I have a motorola sb5100 modem. When I try to connect to it, I am asked for a network key. How do I find out what it is?


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

The motorola wont have the network key, I have that modem, and its just a modem. How is your network set up? Wired/wireless and with what equipment (makes and type, e.g. linksy wireless G router).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


----------



## modulus (Jun 12, 2007)

Here is my info:
road runner
United States
Motorola Surfboard Cable Modem SB5100
D-Link Airplus Xtreme G wireless router
connection type: wireless
D-Link DWL-G520 Wireless PCI Adapter
Sony VAIO laptop
Windows XP Home edition version 2002 - SP2


----------



## ares_home (Jun 12, 2007)

Modulus-You have my deepest sympathy, I have an old Sony Multiread, can't find the Model number anywhere inside or out, and am crashed. Which is a problem cause Sony only responds to model spec. requests for Startup Prog.'s, and i've already exhausted my 'generic' options...the system will let me in with a great deal of effort to a place where it sez i need to reinstall Windows then cuts me out, even if i'm trying to run an install disk..this is my first post and i can't seem to get where i want to go in the Forum. So hows life out side of Cyberia, anyway?


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Can you tell us how you have set it up.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

When exactly do you require this "key"?


----------



## modulus (Jun 12, 2007)

I clicked view available wireless networks. I clicked my wireless network and then clicked connect. It said that this network requires a network key (also called a WEP key or a WPA key). Type the key and then click connect. I tried hitting cancel, but then it wont connect.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi this will be the passphrase you would of entered when you set the network up. This is why I wanted to know how it was setup (so i know if its default settings or personal)


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Just to through this in there, make sure you are trying to connect to your network, and not someone elses. Do you see multiple networks?


----------



## modulus (Jun 12, 2007)

My roomates set up the network a few years ago and I moved in recently. They forgot that they set a password and they didn't realize that the network key was just the password they set. They thought it was a number that was listed on the router or that you had to look up somewhere. I called the d-link support number and they showed me how to change the password from one of the computers already connected to the network. You were right, scotty, i didnt realize what you meant when you asked how it was set up. Thanks for your help, my computer is now connected to the wireless network.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Glad, you got the fix.

Thred can be closed.


----------

